# Oh my gosh...I Can't wait!! UPDATE: Pictures Added!!!



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*PICTURES ADDED...PAGE 2!*

:leap: Ok so tomorrow i'll be going to look at some registered nigerian does and possibly a buck. The lady has a whole herd and for awesome prices!!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Oh my gosh...Can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!*

That is VERY exciting!!! Where does she live???


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Oh my gosh...Can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Up in Wenatchee/Ellensburg area. She doesn't have a website or anything and hasn't even registered a herd name, but I guess she's really into them so we'll see. I'll let you know more about it once I meet her and the goats.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Oh my gosh...Can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Good luck!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Oh my gosh...Can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Cool, show us pictures! :leap:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Oh my gosh...Can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Yeah, i'll definately have to show pictures once we get home! Knowing me I won't be able to set a limit on the amount I buy  :roll:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Oh my gosh...I Can't wait!! UPDATE: Brought home a herd *

Update on first post!!!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Oh my gosh...I Can't wait!! UPDATE: Brought home a herd *

Wow, that is exciting!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Oh my gosh...I Can't wait!! UPDATE: Brought home a herd *

Kylee...you DID get a HERD!! Can't wait to see them :stars:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Oh my gosh...I Can't wait!! UPDATE: Brought home a herd *

Wow! That is almost as many goats that I have in my entire herd! Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Oh my gosh...I Can't wait!! UPDATE: Brought home a herd *

Congrats!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Oh my gosh...I Can't wait!! UPDATE: Brought home a herd *

Congrats on the new herd!

I wish that I could find "great deals" on registered does and bucks! LOL!

Let me know if you ended up with to many!!! LOL!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Oh my gosh...I Can't wait!! UPDATE: Brought home a herd *

haha that's the size of my entire nigerian herd!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Oh my gosh...I Can't wait!! UPDATE: Brought home a herd *

Wow! That's almost the size of our entire Nigerian herd. Congrats!


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Oh my gosh...I Can't wait!! UPDATE: Brought home a herd *

*WOW Congrats*









Looking forward to the pictures

_Suellen_


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Oh my gosh...I Can't wait!! UPDATE: Brought home a herd *

Congrats Kylee!!! I too cant wait to see the pics of your new herd members!!!! :wahoo:


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Oh my gosh...I Can't wait!! UPDATE: Brought home a herd *

Wow, talk about a herd!!!! They sound wonderful!!!! I want pictures! :leap:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Oh my gosh...I Can't wait!! UPDATE: Brought home a herd *

Oh my, congrats! Did you already bring them home? Pics?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Oh my gosh...I Can't wait!! UPDATE: Brought home a herd *

Wow you bought a herd! Gosh that's a lot at one time. Hope you like them! Did you get some photos?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Oh my gosh...I Can't wait!! UPDATE: Brought home a herd *

Alright, I'll show you the new bucks first...


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Oh my gosh...I Can't wait!! UPDATE: Brought home a herd *

any idea on pedigree's for your boys?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Oh my gosh...I Can't wait!! UPDATE: Brought home a herd *

Alright...here's the does. These were taken when they first got here so they were nervous a clustering together, they've all scattered out today so i'm working on getting individual pics for our website.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Oh my gosh...I Can't wait!! UPDATE: Brought home a herd *

Here's one more...


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

SDK...Haven't gotten their papers quite yet. I got all the papers for the does, but this lady has 37 total goats all registered so she's got to dig through everything. The moonspotted one...not even sure where he's from, but his papers are on there way from the previous breeder. I'm really excited to see!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Well they're sure purdy! Quite a colorful and beautiful herd you got! Congrats and yes that buck is surely moonspotted! He's polka-dotted with moonspots!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Kylee learn from her mistakes and get yourself a big binder. Get those plastic sleeves and deviders.

Make a section for the sr does, jr. does, sr. bucks, jr. bucks. THen place each of their papers in teh sleeves and in the correct location in the binder. THen if you test you can place all the paperwork in each goats sleeve 

Just something I learned


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks! We're excited to have these guys! 

Yep, that moonspotted buck sure is unique, imo, I've always wanted a moonspotted buck and finally got one! :leap: We named him Leroy!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

They sure look like they are settling right in. 

Beautiful goats. So how many do you have now????


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks Stacey...good advice for sure! I've already got myself a binder, but I need a bigger one now! It's already crammed with all my goaty papers!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

You want to talk about paperwork? When you buy a new goat send in its papers right away. It gets pricy when you have a stack to do. If you do have quite a few send a few at a time if you can't afford to do them all at the same time. 

I also use a large binder with plastic sleeves for my goats paperwork. I don't however list them by senior doe etc. I actually keep mine in alphabetical order. Makes it so easy to find the goat I need at a show or photo copy papers for kid registration etc. I keep it protected and stored so that nothing happens to it. I also photo copy all goats papers and store them in a separate binder. Purpose is for selling a goat and say you still have kids to register or a bred doe to the buck etc. Then you can recall the papers information such as #s etc. Comes in handy. 

I even have a separate binder with clear sleeves for kid applications and information. I keep a binder for sales as well. I have a big office desk with a deep drawer that I keep all my binders in. I have a sections with folders with applications for each registry as well. Works well for me. I like book work and record keeping though. For those that don't they may hate how I do it. LOL


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Great looking herd Kylee....you must be so excited! Am I mistaken??? The little brown and white goatie in the bottom right corner with the green collar...looks like it has "buckling equipment" :? Did you get kids with these does?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh some more great ideas, I was trying to figure out how to make sure I dont use my originals of things. WOnderful idea, thanks Ashely


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Altogether I think i've got around 60 nigerians and pygmies, mostly registered nigerians! They've got room to roam and we've got seperated pens for the bucks, close to kidding does, weaned kids, and some other pens for emergencies etc. It really doesn't look like that many goats out in the pasture!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Liz: Yeah, we bought the doe in tow  and the lady gave us the banded bucklings for free! They're so cute and one has bright blue eyes!

Edited for spelling error :roll:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Sweet Gum Minis: Good grief! Binders for every occasion!  You are so organized...I will be someday!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah, I'm very picky about paperwork too, hate for it to be unorganized. We don't have very many goats so I organized it in order from oldest to youngest, works for me but alphabetizing would be better for larger herds, I would think. Do you alphabetize it by first the herdname or just the goat's name?

Nice goats, Kylee! I would love to see the pedigree on those two boys, I never tire of looking at goatie pedigrees.  I'm a major "goat-nerd". :wink:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks, I actually alphabetize by herd name. So for example, my book starts with Better Blues Good 'N Plenty then goes to Better Blues HR Anna's Hera etc. Then Buttin'Heads Tachauna, Buttin'Heads Too Chamber Pot, Buttin'Heads Too Contredanse etc. 

When I first buy goats I go ahead and fill it out and get an envelope ready and it goes out as soon as I can or I put a post it on the envelope and put it in the top drawer of my desk. I never forget papers that way.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Great ideas on organizing ladies! I'm getting some ready to go in today! Well, as soon as we figure out a name for Carly's baby girl! Oh well.

Beautiful herd, :greengrin: Good luck. Do you know if the does are bred back? Due dates or guessing games?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks everyone!

Nope none of the does are bred back. The does and bucks are seperated. So i'm really excited to choose breedings this fall/winter!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

So which ones are you shipping off to my house???


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:ROFL: You just keep telling yourself that Allison! The lady had 22 left as of yesterday, If you'd like me to see if she has any left. I doubt it though, she had 4 others interested in them after us since Sunday so ??? I will check. 

Gosh, she is the sweetest lady...she gave me a dehorner for free and offered to lower the price to dirt cheap if we took everyone, but I just would have my hands WAY to full if we took 37!! It was so sad...She's going back to college, her and her husband, so she has to sell all the animals. She was crying and gave me a big hug, I just wish I could have taken them all. It was a long day...we had to make 2 trips from Wapato to Ellensburg. But I had fun and I am soooooo excited about these guys!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

She sounds like a gem. Poor thing having to give them all up like that.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Had that been offered 4 hours ago I probobly would have jumped on it - but I just got a call from a lady that I have been talking with for a while now - and she is giving me 4 registered does and 2 registered bucks - cause hubby said they HAVE to go NOW!!! So I am taking a trip to Montana in a week to pick them up! I am completely stoked!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Allison that is exciting! That's going to be a LONG trip! But definately worth it!

*UPDATE guys...I think we may buy out her entire herd :roll: :greengrin: :roll: 26 others. I am so ridiculous, but these are such beautful goats. And most have been shipped from across the country. The lady said she'd sell them for $50 a peice, all registered/registerable, a lot are triple registered. She'll throw in her fencing, 5 troughs, hay, panels, minerals, collars, just everything she has goat related. What do you think? I think we're going to go for it. It's a great deal, a lot to care for, but i've got the time and $$$ to do so, so I think we may just do this. I can't believe it, i'm truly a goat nut :roll:, but i'm excited!

Sha had tons of calls today, but she wouldn't sell any because she wants us to have them. She's really hoping we'll take them all. It's just so many,,,we'll be talking this over and see,,this is a big decision! *


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm telling ya Kylee - you can ship some up here - I have the room and the hay!!!!! I have both pens with only a measly 30 animals at the moment (and 7 are leaving) LOL!

It is only about 1 1/2 hours from my house to my friends each way, so it is worth it to me for sure! 

Oh, did you email the referal that I sent you that would like babies???


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Allison, about the referal, Thanks so much! I emailed you back to say our kidding notice is packed and i'm getting emails every day from people wanting kids so unfortunately I couldn't help her. Gosh, sorry you didn't receive that email. That was really thoughtful of you to refer me! We've just got people come out the ying yang wanting kids, NOW. It's really unbelievable how many people want kids. I only have 4 more does due this year so I think they'll be sold once I send out our kidding notice.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow! That is a lot of animals to take on, super cheap though. More power to you if you can handle it though. . . . I think I'd go crazy.  I like my individual time with my goaties. In fact, I have one on my lap right now, my little bottle-baby girl Leona is napping.  I have to ask, what is hoof trimming like at your place??? It seems like by the time you're done it'd be time to start all over again!! :wink: Just kidding.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

It's actually not that bad. I've got a lot of people helping. I've gotten really good at it too! You can imagine...that's a heck of a lot of hooves! Also, one thing a breeder showed me...If you go to a hardware store, you can buy these huge sheets of like REALLY rough sandpaper and put it on a bunch of spools and toys with staple guns. It keep their hooves sanded down a little bit....well the guys that like to climb on the spools and whatnot. It does help though!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yeesh Kylee thats more then a ton of goats! 

I am trying to get down to 4!! 

So I have to ask --- are you homeschool? that is the only way I can see you being able to handle all those animals and school work, but I could be wrong, some people are way above me in ability and patience :shrug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Nope, not homeschooled. I go to a private school now, I don't do sports or "extra school activities". I go straight home and mess around with the animals. I really don't get clustered or frustrated at all. It's always been easy for me...don't know why. I think it's cause everything's organized. I've got hay ready to go at night for morning feeding and water troughs cleaned/filled at night. Trim hooves on the weekends, shave them on the weekends. It's just really fun for me. I love the farm life!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

enjoy it ---- that time you have now. Work makes life 100 times more difficult when you have others telling you what you have to do and when you have to do it :sigh:


----------

